# Mobile Trial



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Any news?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Qual is a wide open triple. Mixed results.

Open is a triple with a 350 yd long retired bird. Mom and pop over to the side. 


John


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

[quote="J

Open is a triple with a 350 yd long retired bird. Mom and pop over to the side. 


John[/quote]

They are retiring Mom too. (triple, two retired).


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Any more news?


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

open
dick dallassase
mr. sonny free 
dick kaiser ...Rae 
charlie moody..Buzz
rj...moody....larry

congratulations!!!!!!!!
________
Lincoln-Zephyr V12 engine


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

27 back to the land blind in the AM. Starting 8 AM Sunday


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

*Qual Results*

Qual Results

1st - #16 Holy Mackerel Der Kingphish Jeff Horsley
2nd - #28 The CPTNS L'il Ace of Peakview Mike Osteen
3rd - #25 Muskie's Reef Runner Jamie Chandler
4th - #29 Nick Of Time Koal Yvonne Hays
RJ - #15 Trumarc's Mickey Mantle Charlie Moody
Jams 
#27 Rockwoods Roadside Favorite J. Terry Pitts
#19 Firemarks Elusive One Andy Whiteley


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

GO LUCY GO!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND ANDY ON YOUR Q JAM!!!!
Just doin my job regards,
Becky


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> GO LUCY GO!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND ANDY ON YOUR Q JAM!!!!
> Just doin my job regards,
> Becky


Yes, congratulations!!!! It has been good weekend for the Firemarks crew and Melanie!!! 8)

Another future FC/AFC by Andy and John!!!! 

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

I agree!! Congratulations!!! Golden Retriever..

Qualifying Jam, #19 Firemarks Elusive One, "Lucy"  

...and to Andy, John and Melanie!!!

Judy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> I agree!! Congratulations!!! Golden Retriever..
> 
> Qualifying Jam, #19 Firemarks Elusive One, "Lucy"
> 
> ...


What Judy (et al) said.

Fluffy Regards-

M


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any derby results ?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Jason E. said:


> any derby results ?


did they run a derby


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Kaiser wins the am with Rae...Way to go!!!!!!!  Qualifies for Nat. Am..

Gwen Jones and Raven 2nd : ))  

Mr Free got third....)  

Gary Unger I think and not sure the dog name..


congatulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
________
List of Mazda transmissions picture


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Anyone know which dog dick won the Open with ?
________
buy air one vaporizer


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: who*



DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Anyone know which dog dick won the Open with ?


Quick his male. Talked to him Sunday for a minute and he called back Sunday night but I wasn't home. Your gal's daughter was in the Amateur only I think, Molly?


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Earl.

You know I was hoping :lol: 

Quick is a nice boy. Congart to Dick.
Is that Quick's FC ?

John
________
Toyota ZR engine history


----------

